
How Is GraphQL Versionless? - mengledowl
https://graphqlme.com/2019/04/18/how-is-graphql-versionless/
======
tirumaraiselvan
A less talked about issue: what if you want to change the behaviour. Say you
have an `insertUser` mutation but you changed the behaviour in the backend: v1
stores it in DB1 and v2 stores it in DB2.

What now? Fields are just one part of versioning problem.

